# Well here's a complicated schedule!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That is tough. Of course you will let the ring stewards and judges know of your dilemma because they should work with you. I mention judge because in my only AKC rally that I entered there was a big to do with one judge who refused to allow someone with a conflict, compete. She had told the ring stewards of her problem and they worked something out, but no one told the judge and he was upset. He had signed off on the paperwork and felt he couldn’t add one more competitor. I’m not knowledgeable about the rules and there was quite a flurry of activity and upset people over this. 

You also have the right attitude, you know your priorities and where you want to concentrate your energy and attention and will drop whatever is less important. 

I think it’s doable it may not even affect your Excellent if you are already one of the first dogs. But I’d also be concerned if they are running slow in Beginning Novice if that could affect your Advanced. If you run early I Excellent and later in Advanced and early in Beginner Novice it should work out. 

Good luck


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar I was thinking about you and that complicated nosework weekend you had when I looked at all of this messiness. I think my biggest issue is rally excellent. Since we are first in BN I think we should be able to work something out for rally excellent. The rally judge on Saturday and Sunday is my fav Karen Wrey who gave us the nice courses back on my birthday last month where we got Lily's RM2 and RAE10. I never take stewards word on changes, but always look for the judge's sign off too and since I have probably shown to Karen about 20 times aned stewarded for her also about that many times I feel pretty comfortable with being able to make it work. teh question is whether to ask to go first or last in Excellent so I can get in and out of BN with Javelin in good order.


I should have realized this could be a problem since last year at these trials the rally judges also were assigned BN and they ran later than any other ring (of four) because Master tends to run slow plus the Intermediate class had lots of entries. These trials always have high rally entries with 20 or more dogs in each class.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My my - what a situation you will be in. Can't help you with the scheduling problems - but wanted to say - no worries. You have great and talented dogs. New initials soon???


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Asta's Mom said:


> My my - what a situation you will be in. Can't help you with the scheduling problems - but wanted to say - no worries. You have great and talented dogs. New initials soon???



Perhaps for Javelin if he keeps his head collected at least one day. Lily's next new titles are another ten triple Qs away. That might not happen until 2020.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

In this case, Javvy trumps Lily. I'd speak to the stewards and judge and see if Lily can go first. Rally takes all of 3 minutes to complete anyway, so you'd be done long before Javelin even starts. Also, speak to the judge and stewards with Javvy's ring and see if he can go first, too. That way, you'll be long done with Lily before things start in Javvy's ring, and done with Javvy before Advanced starts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin is first in BN B, so nowhere to move with him, but my general thinking is to ask to go first in excellent and be out before I have to really think about Javelin. Overall though the triple Qs for Rally actually matter more to me right now.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

yep,I would opt for first in ExB,as well. Karen Wrey will work with you,whatever you decide. I would not skip Javvs the first day,just in case. He may be more steady (read mature:amen now and will handle what he needs to do on day one,but...

Martha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha this show always has just the best judges, like your SOTC. And Karen is one of my favs. I think I feel pretty comfortable with going in excellent first with Lils as the way to handle this. I suspect you are correct that I should take Javelin in both days as well since he needs trial ring experience.


----------

